# ITALIA | A kaleidoscopic world



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

From the Alps to Lampedusa island, Italy excites for its natural and artistic landscapes. The beauty of Italy is in its amazing history. It's a country that lies in the heart of the Mediterranean: the so-called "Mare Nostrum" (Latin for "Our Sea") is the main door of the four corners of our planet. Italy offers different shapes, colors, sounds, treasures, secrets... making it a kaleidoscopic world.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome*
Altar of the Fatherland

Piazza Venezia, Rome, Italy by Giuseppe Milo

View on Vittoriano from the Gianicolo Hill by night - Rome, Italy by luigig75

*** click... by lorenza panizza​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Turin*
Mole Antonelliana

Torino - Turin by Alessandro Giannese

Afternoon in Torino by madbesl

TORINO E LA MOLE by Salvatore Lo Faro​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palermo*
Palatine Chapel

Cappella Palatina. Palermo by Miguel Angel








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruggeropoggianellaphotostream/6189521667/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruggeropoggianellaphotostream/6189481531/sizes/l​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread about Italy :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Reggello*
Sammezzano Castle

Castle Sammezzano by Djordje Boskovic

Sammezzano by Elisa Stefanini

Sammezzano_20150502-124_5_6_7_8phma.jpg by Michele Agostinelli

Sammezzano, interni. by Alessandro Camiciottoli








https://www.flickr.com/photos/controtono/7262538226/sizes/l

Castello di Sammezzano 27 by Simone Baldini

Sammezzano by Elisa Stefanini​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Acquapendente*
Bosco del Sasseto

Crush the castle by Adrianosan Photo

The way by Massimiliano Teodori

At the end by Massimiliano Teodori

Tomb of the Count Cahen by Francesco Barnes​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nichelino*
Palazzina di caccia di Stupinigi

Stupinigi by Chiara Salvadori

Stupinigi by Alessandro Barontini

Senza titolo by Gilberto Tortora

Stupinigi by Claudio Bertona

Stupinigi by angelo trinca: fotografia per diletto.








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14490748272/sizes/l

Stupinigi by Rossano​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Baunei*
Cala Goloritzè

Cala Goloritzè by Michele Anzidei

Magica Goloritzè by mariarbara

Crystal Clear by Vluargh

Cala Goloritzè by Andrea A.

Cala Goloritzè - Ogliastra - Sardinia 02 by Andrea Paccagnin

Cala Goloritze by [email protected]​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Agrigento*
Valley of the Temples

Agrigento by John Maloney

Valle dei Templi by Jos Dielis

Agrigento by Carolyn Marrone​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Alberobello*
Alberobello's Trulli


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan*
Sforza Castle


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Trieste*
Piazza Unità d'Italia

Piazza Unità d'Italia by Thomas Lunabba








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15158251826/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14994539749/sizes/l

Piazza Unitàd'Italia, Trieste by Luca Reano​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sirmione*
Scaliger Castle + Catullo Caves








Scaliger Castle in Sirmione, Italy by Sergey Dzyuba

SIRMIONE by Domenico Marchi

Sirmione (Bs) - Le grotte di Catullo by Luigi Strano








Sirmio by Stefano Farise








Battlements by Alessandro Zaghetto








The Scaliger Castle by Marco Pompeo Photography​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Curon Venosta*
Resia Lake and the submerged Bell Tower

Curon Venosta / Graun im Vinschgau (Italy), Lago di Resia / Reschensee (1100824) by Clay

Il campanile di Curon, il lago di Resia e l'Ortles (Kirchturm Alt-Graun, Reschensee und Ortler) by Eric Spies

reschensee by formicacreativa​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milazzo*
Castle of Milazzo









Castello di Milazzo by Gianluca Giunta

the castle of Milazzo Sicily by Santo Aricò

Milazzo by adaziecik​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Novara*
Basilica of Sain Gaudenzio

Novara_La Cupola di S.Gaudenzio by Giovanni Gardini

Novara, Italy by Massimiliano

Novara by Filippo Fossati​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​*Ravenna*
Basilica of San Vitale, full of masaics.

Dome of San Vitale, Ravenna by Paolo Grisleri

Byzantine mosaics by Paolo Grisleri

Presbyterium of San Vitale by Lawrence OP

San Vitale (Ravenna) by Carlos Palencia

RAVENNA -Basilica di San Vitale by bluisa1

Empress Theodora Mosaic, San Vitale, Ravenna by Steven Zucker​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Thomas :applause:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Andria*
Castel del Monte


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Pisa*
Piazza dei Miracoli








https://www.flickr.com/photos/praxedes_sanchez/8300503027/sizes/l/

Symmetry by >Cluke

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sb9AwP]
IMG_1929A Italy. Florence. Battistero San Giovanni. Baptistery of St. John. by jean louis mazieres

Pisa Tower by gvidalg




Leaning Tower and Duomo (Cathedral) Before the Sunset, Pisa, Italy by benjhu​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Tropea*
Santuario di Santa Maria dell'Isola

Tropea - Chiesa S. Maria dell'isola di Tropea by MASSIMO ROLLO

Tropea by Matteo Moschini

Tropea by φῶςγραφή

RICORDI D'ESTATE - Tropea (Calabria) by Greco

Spiaggia di Tropea by Paolo​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Tindari*
Sanctuary of the Black Virgin Mary, archaeological areas and natural reserve








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bollene/23541828283/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bollene/23872956110/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jllodder/20033391445/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17331092255/sizes/l

Le_luci_del_Santuario_del_Tindari by Sebastiano Damiri​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Chiusdino*
San Galgano Abbey








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20471383521/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23783213662/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/famasse/24493429396/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/amit_mandalia/12662574275/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21552333444/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22006658614/sizes/l​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Valeggio sul Mincio*
Sigurtà Natural Park








https://www.flickr.com/photos/danihorowitz1980/5795679827/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8026030449/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidech76/5458257361/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16929782987/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/brightyellowtulip/4568162160/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidech76/5458194385/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/stellasilvia/22635433330/sizes/l​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Mantova*
Old Town

MantovaByNight by Davide Bosi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Tarvisio*
Monte Santo di Lussari

TARVISIO. MONTE SANTO DI LUSSARI. by FRANCO CELANT​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Isola di Caprera*
Cala Coticcio

Cala coticcio / Tahiti - Caprera by Gianluca Tursi

Cala Coticcio @ sunrise by Riccardo Marchi

caprera cala coticcio by argotone​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Siena*
Piazza del Campo

Palazzo Pubblico with the Torre del Mangia, Siena by Keith Williamson

Piazzo del Campo. Siena right by Keith Williamson

Torre del Mangia by geek!

Best of Tuscany by MacBady

Palio Di Siena Luglio 2014 by sauro pucci








https://flic.kr/p/dL1qj3








https://flic.kr/p/aFYLvx

Siena, Piazza del Campo by forastico​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Perugia*
Fontana Maggiore

Umbria Jazz is moving by Alessandro Capobianco








https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidtraish/15396199459/

Perugia Palazzo dei Priori Fontana Maggiore 2 by Alan

P1000594 by White_Mountains

Fontana Maggiore, Perugia by Monica Arellano-Ongpin








https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiusbinoche/11704784626/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Caserta*
Reggia di Caserta


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Trieste*
Faro della Vittoria







https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreariccobon/4899049439/sizes/l

Trieste, Barcolana, Faro della Vittoria by Sabatino Di Giuliano

Il faro della Vittoria 5 by FrankDepa







https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16176590371/

IMG_2469.jpg by Tommaso Gobbato

Faro della Vittoria - Trieste - Ago 2009 by Paolo Colombo

Il faro della Vittoria 7 by FrankDepa​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Genova*
La Lanterna

La Lanterna è... fotogenica!!! by andreamigu

Signora del Mare by Andrea Pesce








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8228118380/sizes/l/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Vicenza*
Basilica Palladiana

VICENZA: PIAZZA DEI SIGNORI by Riccardo Contarin

Basilica Palladiana_Vicenza by Luca

url=https://flic.kr/p/p3NEnJ]Senza titolo[/url] by **ste**

Basilique Palladienne et centre historique, Monte Berico, Vicence, province de Vicence, Vénétie, Italie. by Bernard Blanc

Basilica Palladiana, Vicenza by Daniele Z.

Vicenza_01 by albertoluc​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Padova*
Prato della Valle

Prato della Valle di ! . © Angela Lobefaro . !

Sunday Walk in Padua di ! . © Angela Lobefaro . !

aggregante di paolo dell'angelo

golden fog in Padua di Jarmi7d

giornata invernale di alessandro 1948​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome*
Palazzo della Civiltà Italiana or Colosseo Quadrato

Art & Architecture #2 - EUR - Palazzo della Civiltà Italiana di p1sto

Art & Architecture #5 - EUR - Palazzo della Civiltà Italiana di p1sto

Art & Architecture #6 - EUR - Palazzo della Civiltà Italiana di p1sto​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palermo*
Piazza Pretoria or Piazza della Vergogna

Buena Luz di ! . © Angela Lobefaro . !

Palermo- Piazza Pretoria di Kalsa (m.a.mondini)

Fontana Pretoria di PeterJot

Palermo, piazza Pretoria, e fontana della Vergogna di Ruggero Poggianella Photostream ©

Palermo- Piazza Pretoria di Kalsa (m.a.mondini)​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bologna*
Fontana del Nettuno in Piazza Maggiore

La fontana del Nettuno di David Maccaroni

il nettuno di Antonio_Trogu

bologna-fontana del nettuno di L e l e

Bologna Unconventionaliazza del Nettuno di L e l e

Cry-stmas in Bologna di L e l e​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Messina*
Statua della Madonna della Lettera / Forte del Santissimo Salvatore 

IMG_3866 - Messina di Viaggiatore Fantasma

Celebrity Equinox di Vittorio Lascala

VOS ET IPSAM CIVITATEM BENEDICIMUS di Francesco Rando

Stele Madonna della Lettera di zancle76 (Roberto Lembo)​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan*
Milan Cathedral / Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary

D71_9412-Pano.jpg by David Hamments

Milan Afternoon by Duane Moore (away)










http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/post/125266924509/porta-nuova-district-vittorio-emanuele-ii-gallery










http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/post/127810807719/piazza-duomo

307271456​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lecce*
Basilica of the Holy Cross




The triumph of the baroque by Hervé Simon

*Modica*
Saint George Cathedral




The Cathedral of San Giorgio, Modica by Jelle Drok

*Orvieto*
Orvieto Cathedral / Cathedral of Saint Mary of the Assumption




Orvieto's Duomo by Pete Douglass​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Urbino*
The Ducal Palace

Palazzo Ducale di Urbino by Roberto Ricci

Cattedrale en Palazzo Ducale, Urbino by Johan Sonck

Palazzo Ducale, Urbino by Johan Sonck

plafond, Palazzo Ducale, Urbino by Johan Sonck

Urbino - Palazzo Ducale by Iggi Falcon

L'aquila di Federico da Montefeltro by Dino Quinzani








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sirbaf79/6026217440/sizes/l

plafond, Palazzo Ducale, Urbino by Johan Sonck








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ventus85/44955078941/sizes/l

Urbino, UNESCO World Heritage Site by Roberto Ricci​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Thomas :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Siena*
Metropolitan Cathedral of Saint Mary of the Assumption




Kathedrale von Siena by Jürgen Milnik




Cattedrale Metropolitana di Santa Maria Assunta. Duomo di Siena. Santa Maria della Scalla by dolorspi




Siena Cathedral, Tuscany, Italy by Christine Perry




facade - details by Atsje Bosma-Prins










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gomitos/16106575686/sizes/l




Siena Cathedral (2) by Paco




Mosaic floor (59 panels), Cattedrale Metropolitana di Santa Maria Assunta, Siena, Italy. by Elias Rovielo




Ceiling of the Duomo in Siena by Michael Echteld




Magnificence Above by Duane Moore {away)




Biblioteca Piccolomini by Darko Markovic










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuytu/15354508811/sizes/l




Siena by Paolo Francesco Sità




Siena, Italy by Tracy




Siena, Tuskany by timmey1985




Cattedrale Metropolitana di Santa Maria Assunta. Duomo di Siena. Santa Maria della Scalla by dolorspi




Siena by David Munro​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Arpy*
Monte Bianco and Arpy Lake










Photo Credit: Andrea del Grosso

*Massa Marittima*
Cathedral of San Cerbone










photo credit: Claudio G. Colombo

*Magliano in Toscana*
Rural landscape in Maremma










photo credit: Claudio G. Colombo

*Alberobello*
Trulli










Photo Credit: Roberta Biasi

*Ciminà in Aspromonte*
View on the Strait of Messina and Etna volcano in the background










Photo Credit: Natalia Macheda​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Val di Funes*
Church of San Giovanni a Ranui and the Dolomites










Photo Credit: Klaus Buchmeier

*Trieste*
Miramare Castle










Photo Credit: Wladimir Kolokolow

*Reggio Emilia*
Temple of the Beata Vergine della Ghiara










Photo Credit: Alberto Rossi

*Locorotondo*
View of the historical village










Photo Credit: Bernd Meissner

*Trapani*
Saline










Photo Credit: Antonio Zarli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Mantova*
Historical town










Photo Credit: Stefano Avolio

*Ancona*
Historical skyline










Photo Credit: Gianfranco Petraccini

*Catania*
Piazza Duomo










Photo Credit: Rosario Salanitri

*Ortigia, Siracusa*
Piazza Duomo










Photo Credit: Blackened

*Ascoli Piceno*
Piazza del Popolo










Photo Credit: Massimo Feliziani​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nova Levante*
Carezza Lake and the Dolomites










Photo Credit: Alexander Lauterbach

*Trieste*
Piazza Unità d'Italia










Photo Credit: Sandro Quattordici

*Ostuni*
View of the historical village










Photo Credit: Pa Pi

*Ostuni*
Basilica Minore Concattedrale di Santa Maria Assunta










Photo Credit: Giuseppe Maria Galasso

*Aeolian Islands*
Stromboli










Photo Credit: Woife Stoiber​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Genoa*
Galleria degli Specchi - Royal Palace of Genoa










Photo Credit: Roberto Orlando

*Genoa*
Ducal Palace










Photo Credit: Christian

*Genoa*
Palazzo dei Rolli










Photo Credit: Cristina Rocca

*Genoa*
Palazzo Rosso










Photo Credit: Matteo Bertetto

*Genoa*
Basilica of Santa Maria delle Vigne










Photo Credit: Andrea Zavonello​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milan*
Piazza Gae Aulenti and Torre UniCredit










Mauro De Vita










Mauro De Vita










Mauro De Vita










Federico Taccone

*Milan*
Bosco Verticale/Vertical Forest










Photo Credit: Point_de_vue












*Milan*
Piazza del Liberty / Apple Store










Photo Credit:Esquire









*Milan*
Palazzo Lombardia












Photo Credit: Suite116








Photo Credit: Claudio Colombo








Photo Credit: Claudio Colombo
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, Thomas :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bagnoregio*
View on the ancient village of Civita di Bagnoregio (the "Dying City") and the Tevere Valley










photo credit: Andrea Dell'Aquila


*Sant'Ambrogio di Torino*
San Michele della Chiusa Abbey and the Susa Valley










Photo credit: Marco Toffaletti

*Calascio*
Rocca Calascio










photo credit: Francesco Di Vito

*Gran Sasso National Park*










photo credit: Hans Kruse










Photo credit: Mauro Maimone

*Isola Capo Rizzuto*
Castle on the sea










Photo credit: Antonio Schinco​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Norcia*
"Italia" wood, the flowers plain of Castelluccio di Norcia and the Sibillini Mountains










Photo credit: Claudio Alessandrino










Photo credit: Fabios-s1m










Photo credit: Marco Branchi










Photo credit: Giancarlo Valentini










Photo credit: Claudio Cantonetti










Photo credit: Manlio Bottegoni​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bionaz*
Lexert Lake










Photo credit: Fabrizio Crippa

*Fénis*
Medieval Castle










Photo credit: Andrea Corsini

*Turin*
Piazza Castello, with the Real Chiesa di San Lorenzo and its dome in detail










Photo credit: Emilio Venturino










Photo credit: Paola Di Salvo










Photo credit: Andrea Varetto

*Venaria Reale*
Gallery of the Royal Palace










Photo credit: Claudio Gedda​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Isole Borromee*
View of the tiny islands on the Maggiore Lake; Palazzo Borromeo and its gardens










Photo credit: Diego De Gaspari










Photo credit: Gabriella Helperin










Photo credit: Leonardo Pop










Photo Credit: Roberto d'Agostini










Photo credit: Richard McLeish










Photo credit: Emanuele Colombo










Photo credit: Jan Kooreman










Photo credit: Davide Quenot










Photo credit: Gabriella Helperin










Photo credit: Rossano Ferrari​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

First class photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed! Great, very nice new photos, Thomas :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Molfetta*
Harbour, old town










Antonio Conte










Trovaspiagge

*Locorondo and Cisternino*
Old towns










Gianluca d'Onofrio




Locorotondo by Ruggero Poggianella




Locorotondo by Ruggero Poggianella










Alessandra Rusticalli




Locorotondo by Ruggero Poggianella​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Monopoli*
Bell Tower










Stefan Krusche


*Martina Franca*
Old town




Martina Franca 4 by Aaron Peterson Non HDR










Istvan D. Szemes




Martina Franca 3 by Aaron Peterson Non HDR










Istvan D. Szemes










Fabio Seda










Liana Aschini










Liana Aschini










Martina Franca








Liana Aschini​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Venice*
Saint Mark Bell Tower, Saint Mark Basilica and Ducal Palace








Michele Valente

*Toscana region*
Countryside








Alistair Wilson

*Turin*
Mole Antonelliana and Po River








Michele Valente

*Vieste*
San Felice Arch








Stephan Roehl

*Grotte di Frasassi*
Tempio del Valadier
*







*
Luigi Alesi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bassano del Grappa*
Ponte Vecchio by Andrea Palladio, Brenta River, Historic Centre








Daniele Martinello

*Motta San Giovanni*
Castle of Santo Niceto, Etna volcano








Massimiliano Pedi

*Pentedattilo *
Historic village and its rocky mountain








Daniele Ligato

*Portofino*
View of the village and the Ligurian Sea










*Arbatax*
Red Rocks








Davide Bianchi
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Borso del Grappa*
Sacrario Monte del Grappa








Angelo Sgarbossa

*Naples*
Castel Nuovo








Domingo Leiva

*Monza*
Royal Villa

Alfio Finocchiaro

*Tortolì*
Coast of Tortolì








Hannes Cmarits

*Rome*
Trinità dei Monti Church, Piazza di Spagna, "Barcaccia" fountain by Pietro and Gian Lorenzo Bernini
*







*
Hannes Brandstätter
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome*
The Cloud










*Rome*
Jubilee Church








Massimo Squillace

*Rome*
Settimia Spizzichino bridge








Fabio Lamanna

*Rome*
Ara Pacis of Augustus Museum









*Rome*
MAXXI - National Museum of 21th Century Arts







Iwan Baan

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates; well done


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Carona*
Marcio Lake








Nicola Tassis

*Amalfi*
Saint Andrew Cathedral
*









Otranto*
Bauxite caves








Stefano De Laurenzis

*Monte Isola*
Isola di Loreto - Iseo Lake








Swen strOOp

*San Nicola Arcella* 
Small bays and the Island of Dino








Simone Mainetti​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, IThomas


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Terni*
Marmore falls








Leonardo Mazzoni

*Scilla*
View of the ancient village from the beach








Vale Gra

*Riva del Garda*
View on the lake








Zsolt Czimbalmos

*Camogli*
View of the village








Davide Bianchi

*Realmonte*
White rocky bay "Scala dei Turchi"








Davide D'Amico
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Noto*
Vendicari Nature Reserve and ancient ruins








Giuseppe Fuscohttps://www.sicilyalacarte.com/vendicari-nature-reserve/

*Olbia*
Tavolara Island








Peter Belak

*Bomarzo*
Sacred Park - Garden of the Monsters








Oleg Gudkov

*Bosco Marengo*
Ancient village and vineyards








Claudio Colombo

*Padova*
"Scrovegni Chapel" by Giotto








Paolo Comai
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cortina d'Ampezzo*
Federa Lake








Robert Bilos

*Bobbio*
Bridge of the Devil and ancient village of Bobbio








Fabrice Bisignano

*Parma*
Cathedral of Santa Maria Assunta - Frescoes by Correggio








Giulio Bianchini

*Sirmione*
Garda Lake and Grottoes of Catullus - ancient Roman villa








Enrico Pescantini

*Reggio Emilia*
MedioPadana High Speed Rail Station








Simone Lugarini
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Aeolian Islands*
View of the Panarelle and Stromboli








Goffredo Saglimbeni

*Tarvisio*
Predil Lake








Keith Burtonwood

*Mantova*
Cathedral of Saint Andrew








Mirko Pradelli

*Malcesine*
Village and Scaliger Castle








Mark Hellweg

* Cesena*
Ancient Malatestiana Library








Davide Costantini
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice! Well done


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

* Arzachena*
Pirate Beach








Gianni Fresi

*Capri*
View point from Anacapri 








Francesco Riccardo Iacomino

* Cefalù*
View of the old town








Petr Jílek

*Cefalù*
Cathedral and detail of the interior mosaics








John 








Per Fischer 
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Gran Paradiso National Park *








Duilio Fiorille








Nicola Demegni








Daniele Cugnetto 








LUCA CAGNASSO








Luigi Alesi ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bressanone*
View of the Dolomites, Cathedral and street scenes








Gianni Dal Checco 








Marco Kost








Mark Jay








Bernhard Klar

*Castelrotto*
Siusi Valley








Luigi Alesi
​


----------

